# Fishing tackle picks.



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Tell the truth guys,,are these shots good enough for a magazine, catalog, or web site? 
I went in the shop today and threw this together pretty quick.
I had one of the local tackle shops here in Charleston ask me if I could shoot some rod and reel combos for there new web site.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks good Capt.Rick what type of camera did ya use


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Canon Rebel XTI. I cant remember what lens I used. I have four.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

those are great pics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the second one best. It is sharp and lots of detail, even with the chart numbers.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Reel nice Captn Rick (sorry for the pun...lol), but yeah, those are beautiful photos!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!
If I get that job,,,Ill post those pic's too. And also take my time with it.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Capt, being an old web site designer, "always show the mfg's name" if its on a lable or or on the item and try not to show if your using a area map the name of a location "unless it will be used in the area of the sales.

also remember this one copy of the pic in high rez for the mag or books and one in low rez for the web (72 to 150 max)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I would say they're pretty close to being ready. There's some room for improvement in lighting the chart, or using PS curves to improve the contrast selectively to the background. Also, using a couple of softboxes for lighting would remove the shadows made by the casting rod on the background. Here's an edit I made with a curves adjustment and some tweaks to improve local contrast. I did not attempt to do anything to the rod shadow as it would be pretty obvious with my photoshop skills. Also changed the color space from RGB to sRGB for web optimization for posting here.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm with Pocket the chart needs better lighting, softboxes are a great idea, have you thought about using a snoot to create a natural looking vignett.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!
I know a lot more about photography than I know about the PhotoShop(CS3) that I have. I just went digital two years ago.
Like I said,,,it was something very quick that I threw together. But thanks for the pointers.
I might try the snoot effect the next time Hunt


----------

